# Genetic Throw Back



## Gaiant (Sep 24, 2020)

Cant quit identify this plant its one of 8 seeds from the same crop. Out of the 8
I’m growing this one appears special red stalk and stem from conception.


----------



## Gaiant (Sep 24, 2020)

This plants nothing like the other seven basically similar to this.  But this is a happy mystery


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Gaiant said:


> 8 seeds from the same crop


Do you know what strain the crop is?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2020)

When you said genetic throwback, I thought you was talking about Hopper!


----------



## Gaiant (Sep 24, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Gaiant (Sep 24, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Do you know what strain the crop is?


No I need to look into that the strain was predominantly grown in greenhouse in Bly, Oregon.


----------



## Gaiant (Sep 24, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Do you know what strain the crop is?


Yup I had 4 that hermied.


----------



## pute (Sep 24, 2020)

So do you call it Hermy?   Honestly, if you have a plant that has a tendency to herm move on.  Like a girl friend that likes your best friend......


----------



## Gaiant (Sep 25, 2020)

putembk said:


> So do you call it Hermy?   Honestly, if you have a plant that has a tendency to herm move on.  Like a girl friend that likes your best friend......


Agree totally well we had a hail storm come through Aug 5, it destroyed many of the tops and all plants lost a whole bunch of leaves it was brutal. In the 40 years Ive grown never seen
anything like that really. Im planning for a way to cover both the plants and the garden.... garden took the hit too.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear that.  That's one of my worries growing outdoors.


----------



## Gaiant (Sep 29, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that.  That's one of my worries growing outdoors.


Now the throw back girl actually has a purple hue to it ... can hardly wait for this one.


----------



## Gaiant (Sep 29, 2020)

I know right its hope for the best every year really.


----------



## Gaiant (Oct 10, 2020)

Gaiant said:


> This plants nothing like the other seven basically similar to this.  But this is a happy mystery


Well cut all the girls down today the cold is coming. That purple plant is amazing so thought I would share one last pic.  And she gave me 8 seeds sweet


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 10, 2020)

Dang, that is a big old mystery bud. Does the smell give away any clues? Hopefully the taste will. If it's earthy, might it be a Kush of sorts? So much strain history in Oregon that it could be a 30 year old classic or the hot new shit of last year. Enjoy the smoke!


----------



## Gaiant (Oct 11, 2020)

Smells like pine very sticky stuff Im in process of drying then curing now, well I bought a bud spinner 


before harvest it made some super bud shake. Wild thing is all of plants smell like pine just this one plant grew purple... and it smokes smooth it all smells pine. So bought a bud trimmer pre harvest it has saved me so much time as you know. The buds can be somewat still damp and the spinner is phenominal just 30 cranks 16” setup with large stainless steel bowl, time saver.

*iPower GLTRIMBOWL16M 16-Inch Leaf Bowl Trimmer Machine Twisted Spin Cut for Plant Bud and Flower with Upgraded Gears Sharp, Silver*


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice looking buds. Like that purple. Never seen a bud spinner before. Thats cool.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

Salad Shooter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

This looks cool too Posted wrong pic hold on
OK here is vid


----------



## Gaiant (Oct 12, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Salad Shooter


lol yes


----------



## Gaiant (Oct 12, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> This looks cool too Posted wrong pic hold on
> OK here is vid



Without out a doubt the coolest spinner Ive seen. Thanks I enjoyed watching


----------



## Gaiant (Oct 12, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice looking buds. Like that purple. Never seen a bud spinner before. Thats cool.


Not that expensive really darn thing has saved me toms of time. I usually do
a wet trim catch the sun leaves and other leaves that don't look sugar lead and the dry them out to a consistency compatible with the spinner the 30 cranks on the handle. Makes for awesome bud shake too.


----------



## Gaiant (Oct 12, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice looking buds. Like that purple. Never seen a bud spinner before. Thats cool.


The blade turns at a much faster rate for evert one crank


----------



## burnie (Oct 12, 2020)

Is that why a lot of bud now looks like footballs ?
 They look like they`ve never seen scissors .
peace


----------

